# Do you like my EQUAFLEECE?



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

[/URL]









I don't like it mom









Do I look silly









I'm putting my paw down... I'm not going out like this😡










HELP! HELP!.....

ANYONE, 

Poor Tilly wasn't impressed? 

Is it to big? I got a size bigger for her hair and for her to fill out? 


Jeanie x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

she should grow into it, my girls have the 17" ones my girls vairy in size a little Gypsy being the skinny minny and Echo the chunkey monkey Delta is a little shorter in the body length but for my lot its one size fits all.


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

She looks very pretty in her pink Equafleece


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

kendal said:


> she should grow into it, my girls have the 17" ones my girls vairy in size a little Gypsy being the skinny minny and Echo the chunkey monkey Delta is a little shorter in the body length but for my lot its one size fits all.


I got a 22", 
I thought I ordered a 19"

Are they ment to be worn tight? 
I could always change it


Jeanie x


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

She'll grow into it i brought a size bigger for Buddy and when he got to 8 mths it was actually starting to get tight.

Love the colour x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

AHHH!!! she looks adorable!!!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I don't know about sizing but what I do know is I love Tilly! She is adorable! I love her long legs poking out of her fleece. What a cutie!!


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Janev1000 said:


> I don't know about sizing but what I do know is I love Tilly! She is adorable! I love her long legs
> poking out of her fleece. What a cutie!!


Awh thanks a million, 
She looks so funny, 
Was pouting for about a half a hour after I put it on her😄😄

DIVA!!!


Jeanie x


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi I just wanted to ask what is the smallest size available to buy, bailey's only 2 months old is there one available for him...

P.S She is absolutley adorable you must be sooo proud


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Pink is definitely Tilly's colour  She looks gorgeous in it  x


----------



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

She looks adorable even if she didn't like it so much at first! It doesn't look huge on her so i bet she'll grow in to it.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

She looks gorgeous in her Equafleece!!! X


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Ash thanks for yer comments guys, 
Brought her for her first walk it earlier and it actually didnt bother her, 

As regards to the size the smallest one in the jumper is 14"u measure from chest to bum, the 14"one is £28

But to be honest I ended up paying 46€ for this one and would only be paying it once, 
If u get one now for your puppy they will grow out of it in no time, 

Good luck x 


Jeanie x


----------

